# intex usb web camera driver



## getmesuhair (Aug 29, 2013)

Dear sir, my intex usb web camera , driver cd missed, dont knw the model name ... ,only knw the detail is USB\VID_0C4545&PID_612815&F05E9A&0&1, WHAT I DO TO GET THE DRIVER.......?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here Intex Technologies : Driver Download


----------



## getmesuhair (Aug 29, 2013)

sir , i downloaded all drivers but nt not working ,i thnk there is no my model 's driver...is there any oter option ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your driver will be on that page you should test the webcam on another computer to check it is working correctly.
here is the list of drivers for pc web cam check your model name and number 

Expand Colledia 1300K (IT-1301WC)	Colledia 1300K (IT-1301WC)
Expand Night Flick 500K (IT-309WC)	Night Flick 500K (IT-309WC)
Expand Night Trek 500K (IT-308WC)	Night Trek 500K (IT-308WC)
Expand Night Vision 400K GAME (IT-105)	Night Vision 400K GAME (IT-105)
Expand Night Vision 300K (IT-105WC)	Night Vision 300K (IT-105WC)
Expand Night Vision 500K (IT-305WC)	Night Vision 500K (IT-305WC)
Expand Night Vision 300K (IT-305WC)	Night Vision 300K (IT-305WC)
Expand Night Vision 600K (IT-305WC)	Night Vision 600K (IT-305WC)
Expand Classic (IT-102)	Classic (IT-102)
Expand Cyber Eye(IT-103)	Cyber Eye(IT-103)
Expand Eye cam (IT-103)	Eye cam (IT-103)
Expand VP Eye 100K(IT-109)	VP Eye 100K(IT-109)


----------

